# Compile Android using GPU?



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

So I've been compiling android for a little while now, and I wondered about using my gpu (GTX560 TI) to help speed up the process. I quickly looked and didn't see much. I was wondering if we could take advantage of the nvidia gpus abilities (such as cuda) to help with the compiling process.I know this is probably something that is not working or will take some effort to get working and may be specific to nvidia gpus. If anyone has any ideas or info please post!

EDIT---

I tried asking at https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/android-building/keQbtOml8-o


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Great question I have no idea but if someone can't help you here then try posting your question here http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/topics as you may need an answer from a Google employee.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ill do a little more digging after class then. I'll update the op if I figure anything out.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki

Edit-- Just asked at the link thanks again.


----------

